# FR: qui + proposition relative / participe présent



## Avignonais

Hi,
Another question:
In the following sentence, can the underlined part be replaced with the participe présent? "Lorsque je ressortis, je cherchais xxx des yeux, et je l'aperçus au loin, qui revenait vers moi […]."
Is there a difference in meaning?

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Conchita57

No, there's no difference in meaning here between 'qui revenait' and 'revenant'.


----------



## tilt

_Lorsque je ressortis, je cherchais xxx des yeux, et je l'aperçus au loin, *qui revenait/revenant* vers moi _[…]_._

_...en train de revenir... _is a third option.


----------



## mookxi

Is there no French equivalent of saying:

"People dancing. Singing. Cooking. Outsmarting the competition. Performing outrageous stunts. Renovating a family home."

--with putting all the fullstops because i know in English you can. But in French would this be grammatically wrong to say it, for instance like this:

"Les gens dansant. Chanter. Faire la cuisine. Se montrant plus malin que la compétition. Exécutant des acrobaties indignes. Restaurant une famille à la maison."

here's the context: [it's an article format]
"People dancing. Singing. Cooking. Outsmarting the competition. Performing outrageous stunts. Renovating a family home. These circumstances have connected with viewers of reality-based shows such as Survivor, Extreme Makeover Home Edition, Iron Chef, Dancing with the Stars, Fear Factor and American Idol."


----------



## Amaranta Remedios

I don't think you can use the participe présent on its own here, or infinitive. I would say: Les gens qui dansent. Qui chantent. Qui se montrent...


----------



## tie-break

Amaranta Remedios said:


> I don't think you can use the participe présent on its own here, or infinitive. I would say: Les gens qui dansent. Qui chantent. Qui se montrent...


 
Je suis d'accord


----------



## TunS

Bonjour a tous:

Pouvez-vous m'aider avec le doute suivant? Je voudrais savoir si on peut utiliser le participe présent comme ça:

_"Il y a beaucoup de gens travaillant à la bibliothèque"

_En anglais:
_
"There are a lot of people studying in the library"

_Merci vraiment._ 
_


----------



## quinoa

It must be possible but we would say "qui travaillent ...".
But "Beaucoup de gens travaillant à la bibliothèque sont tombés malades.'

I suppose the "problem" comes from the fact that having a "participe présent" as new information as in your sentence is not relevant (because "il y a" introduces a main new piece of information). It makes me realize this particularity of the present participle. I do think it is always side-information, not a main piece.
On the contrary a relative clause can play its role everywhere.


----------



## TunS

Thanks for the reply Quinoa, I think I know what you mean.  You can only use the participe présent in order to add extra information. So, in English, would your example mean:

_A lot of people, who work in the library, have fallen ill._


----------



## quinoa

Exactly, my dear Watson!!


----------



## wsclambertville

I have a student who uses the participe present in a way that just rubs me the wrong way; I can't explain why. Is it correct to say:

<<...la planete terre se retrouve avec une isolation causant la plante a se rechauffer graduellement.>>  ?

The use of the participe present here "causant" makes me cringe. I would have said "qui cause" or "qui est a la cause du rechauffement graduel" - or something like that. Is the use of "causant" incorrect here, though? I hesitate to correct the student if it's really OK.

I'd appreciate any and all input - merci!

wsc


----------



## worpledon

I'm also anglophone so take my comments with a pinch of salt but I feel the same as you. Furthermore "causant" means "talkative" in French.


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello wsclambertville and welcome! 

The present participle is fine. The real problem is that _causer_ must be followed by a direct object. It cannot be followed by a clause.

_… causant la planète à se réchauffer graduellement_ 
_… causant un réchauffement graduel de la planète_


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

The sentence is indeed incorrect, chiefly because the verb _causer _cannot be followed by a noun + à +infinitive, but only by a noun ( unlike English) ; so_ une isolation causant  le réchauffement graduel de la plante _would be grammatically correct, but I agree with you , it sounds a bit clumsy ant it's better to use a relative : _La planète terre se retrouve avec une isolation qui cause un réchauffement graduel de la plante _  ( or better: responsable du réchauffement...)


----------



## Kelly B

My first thought was provoquer - is that better?


----------



## wsclambertville

Ma question est sur l’utilisation du gérondif dans cette phrase: “D’après un graphic représentant la journée normale d’un enfant de huit ans…”

Je n’aime pas l’utilisation du gérondif ici mais est-ce que c’est incorrecte? J’aurais préferé “…un graphique qui représente…” et je sais que c’est probablement mieux mais je ne sais pas si la première utilisation est absolument incorrecte. Est-ce le cas?

Merci monde français!

wsclambertville


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas un gérondif (_*en* représentant_) mais un participe présent (_représentant_) et c'est tout à fait correct et naturel. C'est en fait même un peu plus naturel que la solution avec la proposition relative (_qui représente…_). 

P.S.: En français, il faut écrire _graphique_.


----------



## Terwexel

Hello everyone,

Are both of the following sentences correct?

- L'étoffe recouvrant le divan commence à s'user sérieusement.
- L'étoffe qui recouvre le divan commence à s'user sérieusement.

If they are, is the choice between them (recouvrant or qui recouvre) a matter of style? Or is there another difference?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Maître Capello

In your example, both are possible and the difference is only a matter of style. The present participle is often a bit more formal and the relative clause more common. In some contexts, only one of them may be possible.


----------



## Terwexel

Thank you Maître Capello for replying. My next question would be: when is there a difference in meaning between* qui + proposition rélative* and *participe présent?* Does anyone know an example? Because I can't think of one. Thanks.


----------



## Maître Capello

The participe présent can have a temporal or causality nuance, which is totally absent from the relative clause. Also, you cannot use the relative clause at the beginning of a sentence.

_Recouvrant le divan, l'étoffe masquait les taches._


----------



## Terwexel

I found on the internet somewhere: "Le participe présent forme avec le nom (qui le précède) un groupe nominal plus restreint et plus facilement délimitable que le groupe nominal développé par une proposition relative". […]


----------



## Charlie brown123

"Le livre qui est devant moi appartient à marie" how can you replace "qui est devant moi" with participe présent and write it?


----------



## Maître Capello

I'm afraid you can't really replace the relative clause with a present participle in your context.


----------



## OLN

You can omit _qui est_ : _Le livre devant moi appartient à Marie._


----------



## Katleya

It would work with a 'participe PASSÉ' : le livre posé devant moi appartient à Marie 
Le livre APPARTENANT à Marie est devant moi ;-)


----------

